# How long do dry garden plant fertilizer last in storage?



## AquaNekoMobile

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/2/OutdoorLiving/FertilizersGrassSeed/Fertilizers.jsp?locale=en

REG $10.99/1kg tub 
SALE $8.79/1 kg tub

There is a sale on Plant Prod ferts now.

I would like to know from experienced gardeners, experimenters, and professional landscapers/gardeners the following:

1. How long does dry fertilizer last for (retaining the printed min. values on the packaging)?

2. What is the deterioration rate after the original shelf life?

3. Would storing with oxygen absorbers aid in prolonging storage life if I have the package sealed in a bag?

I am looking more for long term storage and using it as I need it while waiting out more sales later. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## pat3612

AquaNekoMobile said:


> http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/2/OutdoorLiving/FertilizersGrassSeed/Fertilizers.jsp?locale=en
> 
> REG $10.99/1kg tub
> SALE $8.79/1 kg tub
> 
> There is a sale on Plant Prod ferts now.
> 
> I would like to know from experienced gardeners, experimenters, and professional landscapers/gardeners the following:
> 
> 1. How long does dry fertilizer last for (retaining the printed min. values on the packaging)?
> 
> 2. What is the deterioration rate after the original shelf life?
> 
> 3. Would storing with oxygen absorbers aid in prolonging storage life if I have the package sealed in a bag?
> 
> I am looking more for long term storage and using it as I need it while waiting out more sales later. Thanks in advance for the help.


Up to 5 years 2. about 5 years if unopened . Yes if you are quick about it so no moisture gets in it. As soon as moisture gets in it it starts to brake down.


----------



## bae

It lasts pretty much indefinitely -- after all, where are the elements going to go? If it picks up moisture and cakes it's much harder to measure, however.

I suppose that ferrous iron might oxidize to the less plant-available ferric form, if the fertilizer includes trace elements, which most garden fertilizers don't. If it's kept dry it should be stable.

There are always sales on fertilizers in the spring, and for $2.20 difference...


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

pat3612 said:


> Up to 5 years 2. about 5 years if unopened . Yes if you are quick about it so no moisture gets in it. As soon as moisture gets in it it starts to brake down.


As per my #2 question and to your answer I would like to know at what rate and ball park deteroration rate percentage from the printed values will it degrade to?

Say per day/week/month/year

ie. Less .0001% effective from the printed values per week after 5yr storage at gauranteed printed values.

That is what I would like to know in the way I laid it out in the 'ie'. Thanks in advance and thank you for the help already for all submitted input.


----------



## mrobson

any dry ferts will last basically forever provided they are stored in a cool dry place away from direct sunlight as for liquids it varies from brand to brand depending on what is in them. My dad has some stuff that is pretty old and still works perfectly fine just not as potent. (ive been a landscaper for 8 years)


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

mrobson said:


> any dry ferts will last basically forever provided they are stored in a cool dry place away from direct sunlight as for liquids it varies from brand to brand depending on what is in them. My dad has some stuff that is pretty old and still works perfectly fine just not as potent. (ive been a landscaper for 8 years)


Thanks mate for the feedback. So how long would the items in the sale link would you say diminish to 50% or 0% potency?


----------

